# I'd like some assistance creating my fursona!



## AB-Fokx (Sep 4, 2011)

Alright so I'm new to the fandom and I need a fursona. I always wanted a fluffy soft tail like a fox but I don't want it be so...plain. I'd like some unique ideas for my fursona nothing crazy though like wings, swords, or superpowers and etc...And ill be drawing it myself so thanks but no thanks to any offers on drawing it, sorry. This is my first thread I ever posted so I apologize if Im not doing it right.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't take offense to this, but do it yerself mang


----------



## Deo (Sep 4, 2011)

How about a Tahr? They are fluffy all over.







Or maybe a coati mundi?





But a colobus monkey has the fluffiest tail I've ever seen.





Oh and greater gliders are cute.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 4, 2011)

Squirrels have pretty huge tails compared to their body size.

Prevost's Squirrel:


----------



## Ames (Sep 4, 2011)

FLUFFY!


----------



## AB-Fokx (Sep 8, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Don't take offense to this, but do it yerself mang


Hey I'm sorry, just would like some help brainstorming.


----------



## AB-Fokx (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas but I was hoping for something to add onto a fox that would make it less plain. I'll just edit it later then if ever think up something.


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 8, 2011)

AB-Fokx said:


> Thanks for the ideas but I was hoping for something to add onto a fox that would make it less plain. I'll just edit it later then if ever think up something.


You could make a hybrid. Mostly fox, but with a few characteristics from another animal.


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Sep 10, 2011)

How about adding many tails and having an all white with red appearance so you look kinda like nine tails from pokemon or the fox from naruto either one would loom epic


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Sep 10, 2011)

How about NOT using the second most common animal in the fandom.

Do something creative. I personally adore squirrels, and that Tahr is awesome.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 10, 2011)

Try to give your character an interesting backstory, too.


----------



## Deo (Sep 10, 2011)

Dj_whoohoo said:


> How about adding many tails and having an all white with red appearance so you look kinda like nine tails from pokemon or the fox from naruto either one would loom epic



*GOD FUCKING DAMN IT
I AM NEVER HELPING ANYONE WITH THEIR FURSONA AGAIN.*

Your idea is shitty, over used, cliche, and stolen from someone else's culture/design/effort/thoughts. You should feel great burning shame.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2011)

Make something up. c:

WHY CAN'T PEOPLE JUST MAKE FUZZY PEOPLE THAT AREN'T BASED ON REAL ANIMALS?


----------



## Telnac (Sep 12, 2011)

An interesting back story is a far better way to make a unique character than making a hybrid or giving it superpowers or anything.  Biggest piece of advice: don't MarySue it, especially if you do give your character cybernetic implants or something like that.  If your fursona is a wish fulfillment character, give them some sort of tragic and interesting back story.  Parents killed somehow is a oft-used one, but it's effective.  Being mentally scarred by watching a sibling perish in a house fire your character started by accident would be another good story arc.  

Take my fursona, for example.  Dragons are almost as commonplace as foxes.  Telnac is also a wish fulfillment character, with a lot of capabilities that wouldn't be out of place in a comic book: FTL teleportation, flight, spaceflight, bullet resistant scales, et cetera.  But to avoid going the Mary Sue route, I made his back story a rather grim one: born human in 1989, recovering alcoholic, married 3 times, divorced twice and widowed before becoming a bitter old man.  Hooking his mind up to a computer was simply an escape from the harsh reality of life in the late 21st century, but it soon became more than that.  It eventually was the key a type of immortality.  As his body failed, a simulation of his mind was created.  After his death, the simulation was moved into the body of an android dragon in a technological version of reincarnation.  Yeah, he now has a lot of cool features that come with being a 22nd century android, but he also comes with all the baggage of having lived 118 years as a human in a life that can only be described as far from perfect.

There's nothing wrong with picking a fox, even if foxes are very commonplace in the fandom.  But if you do want to stick with a fox, be sure to do something with it to make your character compelling.  Characters who have had to overcome something nasty are far more unique than a character with purple fur & a funky birthmark.


----------

